# Daughter's first bass!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

First pic is her bass...first ever! :Banane47:

Watching her reel it in was a hoot


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

She looks happy!congrats to you little lady..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The smile says it all.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I love to see the kids pictures. Makes me feel good to see the next generation that will carry on the passion for the sport we all love so much. Congratulations!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's what it's all about,kids learning the enjoyment of fishin'.Tell her congrats & take her out again soon.Although someday here soon she might be outfishing you.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job. Nice Fish.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice fish, looks like you have her hooked for life!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

fisherman_517 said:


> Nice fish, looks like you have her hooked for life!


Yeah...she's a junkie at 11...LOL!


I hope to get her brother out there soon...he's autistic but seems interested, I'll keep my fingers crossed that his sister and I can get him hooked too


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

great bass for her first she is hooked is that a bluegill in the second pic.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

mooreman said:


> great bass for her first she is hooked is that a bluegill in the second pic.


yes, it is a blue gill


----------

